# Hello Everyone!



## njmaonline (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello Fellow Forum members,

I am Marco Perazzo, martial arts head instructor at New Jersey Martial Arts.

My style is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu

I started training with Phil Migliarese owner of Balance Studios in April 1995 after watching how effective Gracie Jiu-Jitsu was in the Ultimate Fighting Championship UFC.

I love this art and would be more than happy to assist everyone with queries and training.

regards,
Marco


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## njmaonline (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Marco. We are looking forward to seeing you around the site................


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome to MT! nice to see another new jersey martial artist on the site


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome! I enjoyed BJJ...until I lost an ACL to it!


----------



## Steve (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome!  Good to see another BJJ practitioner.  I'm on the other coast, though.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

